# Kenpo Kards Tech Dek 2



## Sapper6 (Jan 23, 2006)

just noticed that Ed Parker Jr. has just released Kenpo Kards Tech Dek 2 to the printers for commercial release.  i've been intrigued with these things since i'd first heard of them.  first off, the artwork is simply amazing and the way that EP Jr. connected the name of techniques with outstanding illustration is just mindblowing.  definitely a talented imagination.

when i first heard about these a couple years ago, i must admit, i was real skeptical about it's intent.  i was really hoping it wasn't another way of watered down commercialization just to make a quick buck.  now though, i really see the potential these things possess to help in training and learning of the EPAK techniques.

my question, aimed to all of those that teach EPAK, is how do you incorporate the Kenpo Kards into your current manner of teaching.  and if not, why?  

what are some ideas from some of those that teach this system?

are Kenpo Kards just a collectable novelty or are they capable of being an instrument of learning or teaching?

really interested in hearing your thoughts.


----------



## michaeledward (Jan 23, 2006)

I don't teach, so I don't use the kards when teaching. 

I do have the first dek, as well as the accompanying book. In that book, there are many suggestions about using the kards when teaching. 

The kards do have a several sets of symbols that allow you group techniques in several related manners. Recognizing why some of these relationships exist can be an extensive process. 

I have mentioned it before, and it has been addressed by EPAKS, in a training class environment, a larger card will be essential. I understand they are developing 'Class Size' Kards .. (5 x 8 maybe?).

I would suggest getting the Kenpo Kards Book, if you are looking to use them in class.


----------



## KenpoEMT (Jan 23, 2006)

As a side note, *advance orders* for Tek Dek 2 are now being taken:
http://www.kenpokards.com/merchandise.html#dek2


----------



## celtic_crippler (Jan 23, 2006)

Ed Parker Jr. is known more for his art than for his martial art....no offense intended. But the guy is an amazing artist! I'm not saying the guy couldn't kick my butt...but I'm saying his artwork is extrodinary!


----------



## Doc (Jan 23, 2006)

celtic_crippler said:
			
		

> Ed Parker Jr. is known more for his art than for his martial art....no offense intended. But the guy is an amazing artist! I'm not saying the guy couldn't kick my butt...but I'm saying his artwork is extrodinary!


He is quite adept at both. I have been fortunate to see the new Kenpo Kards Dek 2, and they are infinitely more impressive than the first set. Edmund constantly and consistently raises his own bar in a quest for excellence in all of his work, but particularly his artwork. Any martial artist of any style would do well to add them to their collection. Words cannt describe how good they are.


----------



## EdParkerJr (Jan 30, 2006)

Greetings,

Hi this is my first post in this form. I wanted to leave a personal note that the long awaited Kenpo Kards, Tech Dek 2, is done and at the printers. This was the most amount of work that I have ever placed on any project that I have done in the past. Along with my staff, and my partner Ken Herman. We have the proudest thing that we have done to date to present to the kenpo community. We were extremely focused and dedicated to this task. This project was done, with all of the energy and passion of our souls for the present and the future legacy of Kenpo.

For 50 years we have never had a cover image to present our techniques and now we have 120 images done thus far. (just started to work on tech Dek 3) The artwork is 10 times plus the amount of work that I placed upon the first dek of Kenpo Kards. The backs of the kards reflect new information not yet revealed, and a tremendous amount of effort has been painstakingly applied.

I know that for many looking in from the outside, the kards are nothing more than something for children. But may I invite you to spend a little time on our website to become familiar with the use and value that these kards are designed to bring to our community. When you take a look at the Kenpo Kards please look deeper. They are extremely in-depth and have been designed to reveal dozens and dozens of layers of this system.

They are for young and old, beginning student and seasoned student, lower belt levels and our seniors, and for every branch and political fraction of American Kenpo. The hopes are that these kenpo kards will bring a unification to our system in a non-political way. To date no one has been able to influence the masses with a training aid of this nature, and to be able to mold around such diversity.

They have been structured around my father's teachings and notes. Designed to help preserve the foundation of thought by the creator of the system. They have been developed to be the ultimate learning and teaching tool for the American Kenpo system. They were built to help raise the next generation of students to master the concepts and principles of the foundation of American Kenpo. To be a skeleton key that unlocks the doors of the mind to new possibilities and discoveries in kenpo.

The artwork is meant to present ourselves to the martial arts community as classy and unique, to be a cut above the rest. To battle against the everyday non-professional presentation of what is usually seen by the public in the martial arts industry. To help us all be proud of how we are perceived and how we are presented.

I ask for the support of the Kenpo community on this project and invite you to please take a few minutes to look at our site and see what we have to present and offer @ www.kenpokards.com.

Thank you for your time.

All my respects,

Ed Parker Jr.

PS in regards to the post about my art vs my martial art. Kenpo was the family business. Art/illustration has been and forever will be my main passion. I enjoy the martial arts greatly and my journey is different than any and all in Kenpo. But to be able to give what I am most passionate about, my art, to leave my mark in this way with this community is a dream come true. I did this for my father and for his legacy in hopes that I have done my part in preserving and perpetuating the first american born martial arts system and doing my part of keeping the spirit and memory of my father alive!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 30, 2006)

I have only seen the first set. They were laying on a desk at the studio and I was thumbing through them before class started. Someone bought them so they didn't stay very long. I have to say the quality and craftsmanship put forth into the cards were awesome. Great ideas in the cards with a wonderful asset to AK. 

Congratulations sir on such a fine product. Welcome to MT.


----------



## Carol (Jan 30, 2006)

EdParkerJr said:
			
		

> Art/illustration has been and forever will be my main passion. I enjoy the martial arts greatly and my journey is different than any and all in Kenpo. But to be able to give what I am most passionate about, my art, to leave my mark in this way with this community is a dream come true.


 
Mr. Parker,

Sir, to give to Kenpo with one's own talent, in one's own way...I don't think your father would have it any other way.  

Congratulations, and welcome!


----------



## Michael Billings (Jan 30, 2006)

Oss Edmund, Glad to see you here.  We have been waiting on the 2nd set.  I hear the artwork is great ... which does not surprise me.  Awesome and I am looking forward to seeing them.

-Michael


----------



## KenpoEMT (Jan 31, 2006)

Ed Parker, jr. on MartialTalk...

...it's like a celebrity just walked through my front door  

Welcome aboard, Mr. Parker!  :wavey:   I've heard great things about your work.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Jan 31, 2006)

> PS in regards to the post about my art vs my martial art. Kenpo was the family business. Art/illustration has been and forever will be my main passion. I enjoy the martial arts greatly and my journey is different than any and all in Kenpo. But to be able to give what I am most passionate about, my art, to leave my mark in this way with this community is a dream come true. I did this for my father and for his legacy in hopes that I have done my part in preserving and perpetuating the first american born martial arts system and doing my part of keeping the spirit and memory of my father alive!


 
Hi Mr. Parker,

Thank you for sharing especially this part of your message with us. :asian:  I imagine that your father would have been very proud of your Kenpo Kards.  From what I can see so far the new cards are truly magnificent! I'm looking forward to seeing the new deck up close and personal.  

Sincerely,
MJ


----------



## Gin-Gin (Feb 6, 2006)

Oss, Mr. Parker! (salute)

Thanks for letting us know about the 2nd Dek; will take a look at your website asap. I'm just a student, but have attended one of your seminars & still remember the things you talked about (& experimented with a couple of them). Thank you for this contribution to our Art & I hope you have a wonderful 2006.

Oss! (salute),
Gin-Gin :asian:

P.S. - *Welcome to MartialTalk*, & I hope you'll take a look at our discussion boards, Sir.


----------



## Kwiter (Apr 13, 2006)

Pardon a NewB but what are Kenpo Kards? Some kinds of Flash Cards for randomly showing class a technique?

Nia:wen Thank you.


----------



## michaeledward (Apr 13, 2006)

Kwiter said:
			
		

> Pardon a NewB but what are Kenpo Kards? Some kinds of Flash Cards for randomly showing class a technique?
> 
> Nia:wen Thank you.


 
More for personal use, than class use, I think. 

www.kenpokards.com


----------



## RichK (May 25, 2006)

The 2nd set better than the first???????? My wife is big into Geisha's so I have a large print of Protecting Fans on my wall. EP, jr is an excellant artist and I had to nudge my daughter in his direction so he could tell her to continue on doing her artwork as she has a self esteem issue with hers.


----------

